# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Cherche cours, TD ou TP en VHDL

## faridaetudiante

Bonjour, 

Je cherche des cours sur le VHDL ainsi que des TD ou TP ; je suis tudiante, dbutante dans ce domaine.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner quelques info ou docs  ?

Merci

----------

